# GP2X Caanoo Game System



## Another World (Jun 3, 2010)

*GP2X Caanoo Game System *
System News




The GP2X Caanoo Game System is the successor to the GP2x Wiz, this new system will be released in Aug, 2010. The system will feature WIFI, a 533 MHz CPU, 128 MB of RAM, and more.



			
				Information said:
			
		

> • Color: White
> • Powered by an ARM9 533MHz + 3D GPU
> • 2 gigabyte flash memory
> • 128MB ram
> ...








 Source





 Discuss


----------



## Costello (Jun 3, 2010)

the GP2X wiz was interesting but much more expensive than the dingoo A320...
so a new revision already? okay, but... i'm afraid of the price


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 3, 2010)

Dammit GP2X, will you EVER put a satisfactory d-pad on one of your systems?

Infact, at a glance this system appears to have fewer buttons than on the Wiz/GP2X F100/200/300.
Still, I'm a sucker for these devices, I've wanted to love my old GP2X and Wiz but specific flaws like crappy joystick or d-pad, flawed touchscreen, lacking SNES emulation or small size always put me off.

I'll wait for reviews before I dare jump into this again.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 3, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> This sounds a little nooby because I am a noob to PSOne emulation, and though I doubt it will be able to emulate PSOne, will it? I need Resident Evil so bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They tried on the GP2X Wiz, I could get Symphony of the Night to run about 20 FPS with no sound.
The Caanoo appears to have the exact same processor as the Wiz, so don't bet on this system being a portable PSX.


----------



## Cortador (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks promising. Wondering what will be possible to emulate with this one.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 3, 2010)

Indeed looks very interesting, any idea how this pairs up against the Dingoo?


----------



## DukeDizko (Jun 3, 2010)

Read a lot about this "Pandora" thingy. Although it's expensive, it seems to be better...still interested how all this "self-made" consoles will work out, would be nice to have kind of a "perfect" system for all the emulation.


----------



## indask8 (Jun 3, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> i'm afraid of the price



Should be lower than the Wiz...

The OLED of the Wiz was extremely expensive.

My bet: 150$, maybe lower.


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 3, 2010)

If support is like the wiz, i'll pass this one.

Gamepark brings handhelds out almost as fast as Nintendo with there DS variants


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 3, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Bah, sucks. I think I'll wait for PSP prices to get pretty low due to the release of a 4000 or PSP2 and just grab one of them instead.
> 
> I dare say a used PSP will be cheaper than a GP2x Caanoo.
> 
> ...


That OLED screen is freaking BEAUTIFUL, especially when so small.
But I would gladly pay less for a standard LCD screen.

I think they were trying to compensate for the poor screen on the GP2X F100, ya know?


----------



## Sstew (Jun 3, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A used PSP 1000 will be cheaper than this im sure I use mine for PSX emulation all the time


----------



## Thoob (Jun 3, 2010)

Damn, this looks sexy... The d-pad looks like it'll be horrible to use though.


----------



## madpinger (Jun 3, 2010)

Every one talks about PSone emu on these devices.  
Just wait for the OpenPandora then, if thats what you want.  It can do it, and do it well. ^.^
Besides,  I even view my A320 like a microGBA.  Sure,  I can get 10fps in GT1 psone emu, but is it really a enjoyable way to playit.  I don't think it is.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 3, 2010)

madpinger said:
			
		

> Every one talks about PSone emu on these devices.
> Just wait for the OpenPandora then, if thats what you want.  It can do it, and do it well. ^.^
> Besides,  I even view my A320 like a microGBA.  Sure,  I can get 10fps in GT1 psone emu, but is it really a enjoyable way to playit.  I don't think it is.


Too bad that a Pandora costs $330, while this nice thing shouldn't cost more than $160


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 3, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> I already bought a used PSP a while ago, and *our prick-of-a-postman threw the parcel over the gate* which broke the Wi-Fi and Select button.
> Think I might buy from Bargain Pages instead this time, so that I can collect it personally and ensure that it doesn't get brokezored.


What the fuck? Are you serious?
I hope his ass was fired for gross negligence and lack of due care for YOUR package.


----------



## Pliskron (Jun 3, 2010)

I got me Wiz for $120. A new Dingoo will set you back $99. That extra $20 was well spent. The problem I see with with this is the homebrew scene for the Wiz is just getting warmed up. They should have at least given people a reason to upgrade and gone with a good possessor upgrade or perfect PSX emulation and the D pad does look like crap. I'll shell out the $$$ for a pandora if it has perfect N64 and PSX emulation.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks like an interesting piece of hardware to me, if it doesn't cost too much and the community (or official, for that matter) support is decent, I might buy it.

I actually think the D-pad looks quite nice


----------



## sepinho (Jun 3, 2010)

This looks more like an upgrade to the Wiz, not a successor. I just hope that the new analogue pad and the g-sensor don't mean that my beloved Wiz is now worthless as far as new releases are concerned.


----------



## Pliskron (Jun 3, 2010)

sepinho said:
			
		

> This looks more like an upgrade to the Wiz, not a successor. I just hope that the new analogue pad and the g-sensor don't mean that my beloved Wiz is now worthless as far as new releases are concerned.



Mo way. The GP32 is still getting regular new releases.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

I want one reeeeeeeeeallly bad!


----------



## Satangel (Jun 3, 2010)

Gonna have a PSP soon, so no need for this.
Can't wait, glad I'm gonna be finally able to play PSX on the road


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll look how is supported emulation in this one, but the Pandora's controls are better IMO (D-Pad + 2 sticks, very useful for N64 emulation)


----------



## Dead End (Jun 3, 2010)

Man!
this may be alittle off topic but
when i firt opened up this page i thought the 3DS was reveild... 
:'(


----------



## wyndcrosser (Jun 3, 2010)

Seriously, another one? Jesus just buy a PSP, it does damn near everything this crud can do. in the early 2000's I got a GP32, which was long before PSP was announced, and it was okay. There is seriously no need for these types of devices, when you can easily hack a PSP (PSP 1k to 2k, hell even PSPgo and 3ks are almost good now).

Waste of money.... please don't buy.... if any of you bought a GP32, etc. you can tell these people how awful the games were...

Wynd


----------



## Dunny (Jun 3, 2010)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> Waste of money.... please don't buy.... if any of you bought a GP32, etc. you can tell these people how awful the games were...



I have a GP32. It's a wonderful device, and the games are fantastic! The GP2X was not a worthy successor, and neither was the Wiz... so I doubt that this one will be. It's not being made by the same visionaries that made the GP32, for a start!

D.


----------



## computarman (Jun 3, 2010)

The wiz is a great device. I can't see the point of the new model at all. Maybe some advantages to buying this new model over the wiz will be discovered. I have my Wiz which I gave $100 shipped and I play it occasionally. We will have to wait to see what this new model can do, however I can't see any reason to get excited about what appears to be a boringly small incremental update with a weird looking d-pad. However I will be watching with interest and hope this new device is better and more powerful than it appears.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 3, 2010)

Cortador said:
			
		

> Looks promising. Wondering what will be possible to emulate with this one.


Looks not so promising. ARM9 is old and 533mhz isn't as impressive as it was 5 yrs ago.
It's time people started putting snapdragon CPUs in their portable devices.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't like it, I'm happy with my Psp

and Hey Jd


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 3, 2010)

Will this thing be backwards-compatible with WIZ??


----------



## ibis_87 (Jun 3, 2010)

So much fuss about what? This is clearly just a Wiz redesign. The hardware's almost the same, minus some really minor stuff like vibration/ g-sensor, almost unnecessary in emulation, the reason why people buy GPH consoles . I really would really like to see at least one Wiz app/game to use all the RAM it has available, so why to bother with the RAM upgrade? Unless they're planning to develop some all-3D commercial games, which looks as probable as Nintendo releasing a Zelda game on the PS3. So it's just about the design. As usual. No one is crazy enough to scrap out a selling console 1 year after its launch.


----------



## ThatOtherPerson (Jun 4, 2010)

It looks nice. Its definitely seems more aesthetically appealing to me then the new Dingoo (could A330 possibly look anymore like a cheap PSP clone?) which I suppose is its main competitor. I never got a wiz (I do already have an old F100 though) so if its cheap enough I might get it but I doubt it. It still doesn't seem like that huge of an improvement. The built in wifi could potentially lead to some cool stuff but it probably wont really get used. Ditto for the increased ram and other minor spec improvements. I'm also not sure why they switched back to a pretend analog stick.

Pandora took forever to even begin its release and it still isn't really available to anyone who wants one. So why is it that with all the time that has passed since its announcement it still seem infinitely more appealing to me then the modern incarnations of GP2X and Dingoo?


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 4, 2010)

No SNES Emulation? /pout


----------



## DaMummy (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.open-pandora.org/
read it and weep, theyre already shipping, slowly but surely


----------



## Lodis (Jun 4, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why don't you get a Pandora?


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 4, 2010)

Lodis said:
			
		

> xcdjy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because it's bulky, and looks like a laptop. :-P


----------



## Tshroom (Jun 4, 2010)

The ABXY buttons look way to close together.  I hope this is an unfinished render.


----------



## Kalisiin (Jun 5, 2010)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> http://www.open-pandora.org/
> read it and weep, theyre already shipping, slowly but surely




OK.  I'll eat my words then.
Looks like they have managed to get a few of them out there.

That means I'll be in line for one shortly.  I HAVE the money, have had it for quite some time, but wasn't going to trust it to them until it was clear that some form of product would be enroute shortly.

I certainly wasn't going to trust it to them for years in advance.  Glad some people could afford to do that, but I wasn't going to.


----------



## Kwartel (Jun 6, 2010)

computarman said:
			
		

> The wiz is a great device. I can't see the point of the new model at all. Maybe some advantages to buying this new model over the wiz will be discovered. I have my Wiz which I gave $100 shipped and I play it occasionally. We will have to wait to see what this new model can do, however I can't see any reason to get excited about what appears to be a boringly small incremental update with a weird looking d-pad. However I will be watching with interest and hope this new device is better and more powerful than it appears.


It is a little bit faster and it has WIFI which will be so awsome because there are a lot of free hotspots these day's (including my school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Is it posible to browse with this tingy?


----------



## Kwartel (Jun 8, 2010)

Noeh I just asked a question...


----------



## Tokiopop (Jun 11, 2010)

Pandora still kicks its ass. If it ever turns up to my house...



			
				Kalisiin said:
			
		

> DaMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you haven't pre-orded, good luck getting one. They've been fetching over $1000 on eBay consistantly.  Or you can just wait 6 months and be able to pre-order for batch 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THE VAPOUR WARE IDIOTS HAVE BEEN PUNISHED! HAHAHAHAH.


----------

